# Homemade Christmas Gifts?



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

It's been a while since I made anything but a slingshot in my little wood shop, but figured I'd try my hand at something small for my wife. Homemade gifts are always a hit, regardless of how elaborate or simple they are.

I had made her a small gnome door years ago and a lady bug house, both went over well. Fast forward a few years and both are showing signs of wear. She still loves gnomes, so it's time for a new door.

Not done yet, but figured I would post my progress here so I have some pressure not to abandon the project. I was told my Christmas list sucks, dropped a hint that I would like a pie-a-month club from her, so we'll see how that goes. I'm not holding my breath.

It is just a simple piece of ply underlay that I had kicking around, cut some groves on the table saw, scrolled the top arch, dark stain grooves and red mahogany stain for the rest. Then I'll add a frame, hardware and slats to give the impression it is made from individual boards.

If I have time, I'll make a new kitchen stool to match the kitchen cupboards that we had installed s couple years ago. The current one I made drives her nuts as it doesn't match.

Anyone else making anything for a loved one this year?


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Piecing together the trim with some scrap pine.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Looks great looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Bruce - your wife short?

We did a build-a-christmas (on a $!0 combined budget for all family 4 members each) 2 years ago. Was interesting... turned into a lot of very late nights.

My daughter asked if we'd do it this year again. The answer was NO!

Generally we do encourage making rather than buying - to be fair.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

mattwalt said:


> Bruce - your wife short?
> 
> We did a build-a-christmas (on a $!0 combined budget for all family 4 members each) 2 years ago. Was interesting... turned into a lot of very late nights.
> My daughter asked if we'd do it this year again. The answer was NO!
> ...


5'2", always asking for me to grab stuff out of cabinets.

We set a small budget on gifts between us, so this will be above and beyond as it will only cost about $3 in LeeValley hardware to finish it off.


----------

